# best tires for hill traction



## schwerhaiv (Dec 14, 2013)

I am buying a 2001 Dodge 1500 sport and I am going to immediately put tires on it. They are 17 inch wheels. The original tires were 275 70's. The prior owner was running 265 70's. I was thinking of buying 265 70 17 in studded snow tires. I have a very long uphill driveway was thinking either putting some modified chains with whatever tire if it gets bad, or studded snows. Any opinions?
-Joe


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

schwerhaiv;1726956 said:


> I am buying a 2001 Dodge 1500 sport and I am going to immediately put tires on it. They are 17 inch wheels. The original tires were 275 70's. The prior owner was running 265 70's. I was thinking of buying 265 70 17 in studded snow tires. I have a very long uphill driveway was thinking either putting some modified chains with whatever tire if it gets bad, or studded snows. Any opinions?
> -Joe


Check out Buff's new studded tires. Supposedly, they make you a stud behind the wheel, just by using them. Personally, I don't know, as I've never met the guy, but he claims he is and the tires are the well worth the hazards of being a stud.

Half way down the page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144397&page=101


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1727003 said:


> Check out Buff's new studded tires. Supposedly, they make you a stud behind the wheel, just by using them. Personally, I don't know, as I've never met the guy, but he claims he is and the tires are the well worth the hazards of being a stud.
> 
> Half way down the page.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144397&page=101


As good as those tires are, they're only available in 16''


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Firestone winter force.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

schwerhaiv;1726956 said:


> I am buying a 2001 Dodge 1500 sport and I am going to immediately put tires on it. They are 17 inch wheels. The original tires were 275 70's. The prior owner was running 265 70's. I was thinking of buying 265 70 17 in studded snow tires. I have a very long uphill driveway was thinking either putting some modified chains with whatever tire if it gets bad, or studded snows. Any opinions?
> -Joe


What ever you go with go narrow like a 235, studded, siped and a winter rated tire. I've run GY Duratracs on both trucks for the past 4yrs, I recently decide to try a set of BFG's as you probably know due to the Dog barking....... You can get a GY Duratrac in a 235/80/17, they may be too narrow for you wheels, get out the tire specs, http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...sidewall=Blackwall&partnum=38QR7WDT&tab=Specs .
I will say any tire that is great in one category may not be the greatest in another. It sounds like you have a gnarly driveway and I would suggest getting a set of great tires to tackle it in the winter and another set for summer use.


----------



## schwerhaiv (Dec 14, 2013)

*tires*

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...88ACA3FBD340DFED750176307B4D3&selectedIndex=0

A good snow tire with studs not sure about 17'' I only have 16'' or 15''


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Cooper Discoverer M & S


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

SHAWZER;1728263 said:


> Cooper Discoverer M & S


What he said - with studs!


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I run Firestone Winterforce Studded tire these are the best tires I've ever had for plowing...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Tall and skinny will win the snowy hill climb race. Add lots of ballast and you will be good to go with almost any non aggressive tire.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

winged1dur;1728299 said:


> What he said - with studs!


 I have wore out a set of those, really good tires , they are a real soft rubber compound, which makes them a great tire on any ice, but a set of studded up hakkapelitta are better hands down , the hakks are the premium winter ice tire, the price of them kind of makes you shudder when you hear it but bear in mind they wear like steel too, on my two trucks, both dodge diesels, the coopers are long since done, and the hakks are a year older and will run for atleast two years longer, that considered , the hakks aren't really that expensive in the long run, I replaced the coopers with a wrangler ultra ice studded, they seem to be working out as a good ice tire so far, they are in the 275 series of which I didn't have that much intrest in but that's just the way it worked out, I usually always run 235 series, we have a lot if pretty steep properties ,there are days that the other trucks cant make that first pass to the top without chaining up, on those days im usually called over to make the first pass to the top, the hakks haven't let me down yet.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1729468 said:


> Tall and skinny will win the snowy hill climb race. Add lots of ballast and you will be good to go with almost any non aggressive tire.


Listen to what this guy said! Skinny tire means more pounds per square inch pushing down... more traction. Wide floatation tires float on top and slip.
Look for a tire with lots of little sipes. Then load the truck with lots of weight.
You will love it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BUFF;1728180 said:


> What ever you go with go narrow like a 235, studded, siped and a winter rated tire. I've run GY Duratracs on both trucks for the past 4yrs, I recently decide to try a set of BFG's as you probably know due to the Dog barking....... You can get a GY Duratrac in a 235/80/17, they may be too narrow for you wheels, get out the tire specs, http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...sidewall=Blackwall&partnum=38QR7WDT&tab=Specs .
> I will say any tire that is great in one category may not be the greatest in another. It sounds like you have a gnarly driveway and I would suggest getting a set of great tires to tackle it in the winter and another set for summer use.


I have 2storms with the new BFG's and they're great in, fluff, hard pack, ice, and slush.


----------

